# 2000 maxima se upgrades



## bxmaxima (Jun 16, 2008)

looking to mod up my 00' maxima for looks and performance, what would go best, looking to upgrade the headlights, add cai, catback exhaust, and maybe some other things.


----------



## Double0GLE (Jul 4, 2008)

Headlights - Stock 02-03 HID's
Intake - a CAI won't do much since Maxima's come with I think what they call a variable induction intake? If you do, I hear Berk and JWT Popchargers are good... 
Exhaust - Warpspeed or Cattman Y-Pipe for our gen Maxima's are the best HP gains, and for cat-back.. Cattman.


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

cattman all the way brotha!!


----------

